# Worst loss in Magic history



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

What a pathetic effort. I'm so sick right now I can barely even type. Morris freakin' Peterson hits a miracle three, and the Magic lose. What else is new... EVERY team makes miracle shots against us. And don't even get me started on Dwight Howard's touches. **** this whole team. Everyone should be traded until they find someone halfway decent to get Dwight the ball. Completely ridiculous the lack of touches this guy gets.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

yea this is pretty ****ing pathetic. How do you take the mavs to overtime in dallas, then lose at home to the ****ty raptors.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

If you look at the box scores you will see why the Magic lost to the Raptors. The Raptors hit on a sick 9 for 16 threes (56%) ... while the Magic only had 1 for 7. The difference in threes meant 24 extra points for the Raptors ... even though the Magic beat the Raptors in most all other categories.

If the Magic need some three point shooters, I'm sure that a trade can be arranged with the Raptors .... like Rose, Bonner, MoPete, others ..... for Hill, the Turk and somebody else .... :wink:


----------



## Big Dub (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


Hairy Midget said:


> yea this is pretty ****ing pathetic. How do you take the mavs to overtime in dallas, then lose at home to the ****ty raptors.


because the Magic aint that much better and the funny thing is we know we suck lol


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Everyone is "that much better" than the Raptors. They just put no effort into it whatsoever. Pathetic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Big Dub said:


> :biggrin:
> because the Magic aint that much better and the funny thing is we know we suck lol



Gotta disagree. Orlando is definitely "that much better" and the records at the end of the season will show that.


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

When will you guys learn that your team sucks and learn to live with it, we know the raps suck it makes things alot easier. BTW the reason Howard doesn't get 20 shots a game like some of you think he deserves is because he has no offensive game what so ever.


----------



## Sabotage (Jul 24, 2004)

Monday night's loss was the worst loss of the _season_, but not in Magic history.

I would rank game 1 of the '95 Finals loss as a much worse loss than this one...


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Marshall_42 said:


> When will you guys learn that your team sucks and learn to live with it, we know the raps suck it makes things alot easier. BTW the reason Howard doesn't get 20 shots a game like some of you think he deserves is because he has no offensive game what so ever.



You have no idea what you're talking about, but thanks for playing. Sadly, no parting gift.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Marshall_42 said:


> When will you guys learn that your team sucks and learn to live with it, we know the raps suck it makes things alot easier. BTW the reason Howard doesn't get 20 shots a game like some of you think he deserves is because he has no offensive game what so ever.


Howard has no offensive game, yet averages 15 PPG. I know there are haters out there, such as yourself, who never watch a Magic game and have no idea what they are talking about, but anyone who has watched him this year knows his offense is much improved. You're right though, ALL his points come off putbacks. Has there ever been a player in the history of the NBA average 15 PPG off rebounds? Thanks for playing though. His average would be even higher if the Magic didn't play at such a slow pace.


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Worst loss ever?


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

So you do agree with me. He can't put the ball to the ground, and can't shoot his game is all about power. The only reason that Howard isn't getting 20+ points every nihgt is because he doesn't get to the FT line enough and he shoots a poor percentage from their. The only reason Bosh is getting 22 a night is because he gets to the line 10-15 times a night and shoots 85% form their. 

BTW I hope it makes you guys feel better that the raptors beat thr rockets 2night too.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Marshall_42 said:


> So you do agree with me. He can't put the ball to the ground, and can't shoot his game is all about power. The only reason that Howard isn't getting 20+ points every nihgt is because he doesn't get to the FT line enough and he shoots a poor percentage from their. The only reason Bosh is getting 22 a night is because he gets to the line 10-15 times a night and shoots 85% form their.
> 
> BTW I hope it makes you guys feel better that the raptors beat thr rockets 2night too.


I never said any of that. All I said was that it's mighty tough to score 15 PPG off of put backs and dunks. If that was the case, Dennis Rodman and Ben Wallace would be huge scorers. Face it: Howard has offensive talent. Is he where he wants to be? Absolutely not, but he is definitely improved in that area and is getting better each and every day.

Howard has no problem putting the ball on the floor, fwiw.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Howard has no problem putting the ball on the floor, fwiw.


It didn't look like that. But yeah the guy has improved greatly from last year.


----------

